# Show Us Your Furkids, Past and Present, In Their Winter Coats and Sweaters



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2021)

I have used winter coats to protect my pets from harsh winter weather.  I usually use them during heavy snow or rain, or in low temps below 30 degrees.  If you use coats or sweaters for your furbabies, please share some photos of them.  

My old dog Hans (RIP)










My current dog as puppy.




As an adult


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2021)

*My "great nephew-dog" Furdie, showing off some of his style;

 *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *My "great nephew-dog" Furdie, showing off some of his style;
> 
> View attachment 199152 View attachment 199153*


Furdie's rockin' it!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2021)

Stan...miniature doodle..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2021)

Pablo.. too cool to wear a coat


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2021)

Pixie..chihuahua ..in her puffer coat..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2021)

Digs age 12 .. big Labradoodle...loves his coat and the snow..






..and older brother stan...the miniature santa claus labradoodle from above .. now 14.. and not sure about this snow situation... but grateful for his coat..


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 16, 2021)

Aidan's winter coat and boots.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2021)

Great pictures and beautiful doggies here, thanks for posting all your photos.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 16, 2021)

These pics are all so adorable, but if we ever tried to put our cats in sweaters or coats it wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> These pics are all so adorable, but if we ever tried to put our cats in sweaters or coats it wouldn't be pretty.


My cat has a very thick coat, so he doesn't need a sweater in winter.  He is health conscious though, and has voluntarily protected his eyes in winter to avoid being snowblind.  Here he is in the house with his protective glasses.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 17, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> My cat has a very thick coat, so he doesn't need a sweater in winter.  He is health conscious though, and has voluntarily protected his eyes in winter to avoid being snowblind.  Here he is in the house with his protective glasses.
> 
> View attachment 199457
> 
> View attachment 199456


Oh, we love big Blue cats.  I've read they have double fur, so yes, your cat probably doesn't get cold. 

We had a big Blue mix named Milo that was just such a mellow, sweet guy.  He laid on his back completely spread eagle and looked at us like "what are you looking at?"  We still miss him to this day. 

I love the position your Furbaby is in.  Is he Manspreading?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2021)

My grand-pup Abbi


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## dseag2 (Dec 17, 2021)

Abbi is adorable!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2021)

Sweet little Abbi wears it well....pretty girl.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Oh, we love big Blue cats.  I've read they have double fur, so yes, your cat probably doesn't get cold.
> 
> We had a big Blue mix named Milo that was just such a mellow, sweet guy.  He laid on his back completely spread eagle and looked at us like "what are you looking at?"  We still miss him to this day.
> 
> I love the position your Furbaby is in.  Is he Manspreading?


He's not that big really, he's a small Manx, no tail.  Sorry you lost your Milo, we never stop missing them, do we?  Never thought about the manspreading....could be, dunno.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 17, 2021)

Your little guy looks much bigger in pics. 

Our Bugsy is a Manx as well, with Bombay mixed in.  We love that little "stump rump".  

No, we never stop missing them.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2021)

It warms my heart to see the photos of everyone's pet/s   and I so regret we live in a "no pets" condo. That means Abbi can't visit us, though we do visit her.

Pets bring so much joy to our lives. If only they had longer lifespans ..


----------



## Ebony (Dec 18, 2021)

I've had dogs all my life, it's only now that I don't have any as the last one died in my living room a few years ago, she was almost 15, had her since she was 3 months old, I can't face the heartache of losing another pet so I donate pet food instead to an animal charity


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 18, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> My cat has a very thick coat, so he doesn't need a sweater in winter.  He is health conscious though, and has voluntarily protected his eyes in winter to avoid being snowblind.  Here he is in the house with his protective glasses.
> 
> View attachment 199457
> 
> View attachment 199456


This was our big mellow Blue, Milo.  We miss him so much!


----------

